# Pre-Heresy World Eaters Fluff.



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

hey guys, just wondering if you can help me out with fluff concerning the World eaters legion and Angron, prior to the heresy.

there doesn't seem to be a lot on lexi. and sites like that, so im wondering what you lot know about them, as im thinking of doing a small force with them in mind.

so stuff like coulors, names, weapons, conv. ideas, anything like that would be really useful to me. 

thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I suggest you read the first three Horus Heresy Novels, because they have some information on the World Eaters. Also, I believe their pre-heresy colour was a white and blue combination.


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

yeah ive read them, couldnt see anything relevant, maybe need to have a re-read


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

A lot of their names seem to contains X's W's like Skrallax or Wronde etc, at least that's what I've noticed in books like collected visions and the heresy stories where they do appear. Remember though that a lot of the legions contained Terran Marines so their names can often be quite normal as well.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

After Desh'ea, by Matthew Farrer (I think, I could be mistaken) is story entirely about the World Eaters prior to their reunification with Angron (back when they were the War Hounds) and Angron's own personal history. It's in Tales of Heresy, and without a doubt contains much of the info you want.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

Before Angron was recovered, the Legion was called the War Hounds. The planet Angron was found on may be called De'shea- it might be, instead that this is the name of a place on his homeworld where he was trying to make his last-stand, with his Slave army.
There really isn't all that much, still. Like those above have said, the HH books are the best place to start. _Collected Visions_ is worth a read, as well.

GFP


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

There colors are like reversed 1st Company Ultramarines...white with a little blue. Many of the legion went through the frontal lobotomy agression surgery that Argon went through to make them more agressive. I feel that the new Forge World Mark III and Mark V assult minis would look great as world eaters....just pick up some chaos chain ax's. Also Blood angle codex would work well for rules.


Doc


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Giant Fossil Penguin said:


> Before Angron was recovered, the Legion was called the War Hounds. The planet Angron was found on may be called De'shea- it might be, instead that this is the name of a place on his homeworld where he was trying to make his last-stand, with his Slave army.


The latter, not the former. Matt Farrer has said as much on his blog. At this point in time, that story is the only one that you'll find really digging into who and what the World Eaters really were, pre-heresy.

That said, keep an eye out for an announcement about ADB's next heresy novel. There have been...whisperings, and fairly concrete ones at that (namely: from ADB himself) that his next HH novel may well be about the World Eaters.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Can't wait for the novel, especially since ADB is writing it, everything I've read of his recently has been awesome, although Matthew Farrer "After Desh'ea" was awesome despite it being a mini story, I wouldn't of minded if he was going to do it either.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

It was rumored that the WE didn't recolor their armor they just didn't clean it after, I know probably not true but it speaks about how violent they are.

In the 3rd HH a group of Loyal WE fended off the traitor marines to let the other loyalists fall back.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> That said, keep an eye out for an announcement about ADB's next heresy novel. There have been...whisperings, and fairly concrete ones at that (namely: from ADB himself) that his next HH novel may well be about the World Eaters.


Is this recent? Or is this what he said back in his interview about wanting to make one on the World Eaters?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

ckcrawford said:


> Is this recent? Or is this what he said back in his interview about wanting to make one on the World Eaters?


He continues to pass hints, like I said "Ignore writing out pansy blood drinking angel loving marines, turn your attention to the eaters of worlds!" and his reply was "I said chapter, not legion :wink:"

So I'm fairly sure he'll be writing about the World Eaters if he gets chosen to.


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

that'd be cool if it actually happened, his writings are quality


----------

